# What's Your Favorite Betta Fish?



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

What type of Betta Fish do you like the best, and why? Ever wanted to share? Well, share here! :laugh: :smile2: :grin2: My personal favorite are the White Opals: The white makes them look regal, and majestic - even if they don't act that way! My second favorite are the Delta Tails, and I have one! These _would_ be my favorite, if each one had the same uniue design of my Delta Tail. He was specifically bred to look different!!!  My third favorite are the Crowntails, actually: Their spiky design makes them look pretty cool, menacing, and imposing - even if they're a real softy on the inside - if they stay still to me they sometimes look like colored, fake grass! 

What do you think are the best Bettas? Let me know! :wink3:


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow this is hard lol... I like the look of halfmoons a lot . I have a HMDT and a HM koi and they are both really cool looking . I have found so far my VTs are the most feisty and have awesome personalities! They seem more fearless! Ugh I love them all!


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

bettatanksalot said:


> Wow this is hard lol... I like the look of halfmoons a lot . I have a HMDT and a HM koi and they are both really cool looking . I have found so far my VTs are the most feisty and have awesome personalities! They seem more fearless! Ugh I love them all!


Cool!


----------



## KG92 (Aug 11, 2018)

Plakats and Hmpks. they are the nicest looking bwttas and always look fierce.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

KG92 said:


> Plakats and Hmpks. they are the nicest looking bwttas and always look fierce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, just one question. What's a Hmpk? If you mispelled I do it all the time so it's ok XD typing error? Happens a lot lol.


----------



## KG92 (Aug 11, 2018)

halfmoon plakat

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love them all! I tend to go for colour and pattern more than anything, and the crazier the better - marbles, dragons, butterflies, multi, koi! But nothing gets me more than a betta with good form and finnage and it doesn't matter what fins they've got. I will say that I am not a fan of overly large, dragging fins or x-factor genes. I'm not adverse to the imperfect ones though, last night I found an orange VT fella with practically his whole tail gone from biting, and me being a sucker he came home with me and he's getting the love he deserves.


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

fleetfish said:


> I love them all! I tend to go for colour and pattern more than anything, and the crazier the better - marbles, dragons, butterflies, multi, koi! But nothing gets me more than a betta with good form and finnage and it doesn't matter what fins they've got. I will say that I am not a fan of overly large, dragging fins or x-factor genes. I'm not adverse to the imperfect ones though, last night I found an orange VT fella with practically his whole tail gone from biting, and me being a sucker he came home with me and he's getting the love he deserves.


Cool!  I'm sure that that Betta Fish is very glad to be home with you, instead of in little cups at the store and biting his tail.


----------



## thor_trudeau (Oct 14, 2018)

*my fav*

i love the crowntails i have a bi coloured [black and red] crowntail. sorry if incorrect with colour pattern i'm sorry i did same internet image research:serious:\


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

thor_trudeau said:


> i love the crowntails i have a bi coloured [black and red] crowntail. sorry if incorrect with colour pattern i'm sorry i did same internet image research:serious:\


Cool!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Siny Goldy Betta Fish said:


> Cool!  I'm sure that that Betta Fish is very glad to be home with you, instead of in little cups at the store and biting his tail.


Much happier, his tail is healing very well with no complications! Orange bettas are so fiery and bright, possibly my favourite solid coloured betta - if I had to choose one.


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

I always liked halfmoons, and have owned two. As for coloring, from what I've heard about marbles, those sound interesting!


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

betta8 said:


> I always liked halfmoons, and have owned two. As for coloring, from what I've heard about marbles, those sound interesting!


 Nice!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I really like OHM, and HMPK bettas, I have a gold OHM and red/blue HMPK.


----------



## Phil Fish (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you for this excellent journal! If I may ask...what filter are you using on your 2.5 gallon tank?


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Siny Goldy Betta Fish said:


> What type of Betta Fish do you like the best, and why? Ever wanted to share? Well, share here! :laugh: :smile2: :grin2: My personal favorite are the White Opals: The white makes them look regal, and majestic - even if they don't act that way! My second favorite are the Delta Tails, and I have one! These _would_ be my favorite, if each one had the same uniue design of my Delta Tail. He was specifically bred to look different!!!  My third favorite are the Crowntails, actually: Their spiky design makes them look pretty cool, menacing, and imposing - even if they're a real softy on the inside - if they stay still to me they sometimes look like colored, fake grass!
> 
> What do you think are the best Bettas? Let me know! :wink3:




I love the HM, but I also love the delta tails and rose tails. Basically any fish with flowy fins.


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

AetherTheBetta said:


> I love the HM, but I also love the delta tails and rose tails. Basically any fish with flowy fins.


Nice!


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

Lunatic said:


> I really like OHM, and HMPK bettas, I have a gold OHM and red/blue HMPK.


Sorry, I don't know what those are. Can you please tell me?


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

HumanArtRebel1020 said:


> I like wild bettaa moons plakats



Never seen those before! They sound pretty.


----------



## Siny Goldy Betta Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

Phil Fish said:


> Thank you for this excellent journal! If I may ask...what filter are you using on your 2.5 gallon tank?


Sorry, not sure I follow..?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Siny Goldy Betta Fish said:


> Sorry, I don't know what those are. Can you please tell me?


OHM = Over Half Moon
HMPK = Half Moon Plakat


----------

